# 65 Planted



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

here is some of my fresh water planted with tetras rasboras and loaches


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice, what kind of grass is that, its hight is pretty uniform


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Very nice, what kind of grass is that, its hight is pretty uniform


just good old micro hair grass.. its uniform because I purchased 3 bunches of them and planted them a couple inches apart a year ago... they grow together!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a cute lil setup you have


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

ty just added a lemon drop pleco.. cant wait to get a nice shot of him on driftwood


----------

